# Moving to Slave Lake, Alberta



## hercolis (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi guy,

I am an Irish dentist, moving to Slave Lake. Its a small town 250km north of Edmonton. I havent been able to come across any expats relocated in Slave Lake in any online forums.

Would anyone in this forum have any information on Slave Lake and how its like living there? Possibly any expats around?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## hercolis (Sep 24, 2013)

megstar95 said:


> Hi Hercolis
> I have a colleague based in Slave Lake who is very knowledgeable on the area and could help and advise you regarding areas to live etc. When are you due to arrive? Are you coming out on your own or with family.
> Please check out our web site at Moving to Canada from UK United Kingdom[/url] It will give you a much better idea of who we are and what we do.
> Gray


I have a job, at the moment I am waiting for LMO (working visa) to come back in order for me to move, hoping to hear back in the 1-4 weeks. I will be going on my own. I had a look at the website but couldnt find any information on Slave Lake. I would really appreciate if you could PM me with further details. 

Thanks


----------

